# best quick-dry microwave method



## emmpey (Nov 21, 2008)

I am a very impatient person and have found the best way to quick dry a bud in the microwave is to place it on the corner of a kitchen towel and gently wrap it into a small parcel - do not press on the bud, you want it completely wrapped but loose so that there is some air between the bud and kitchen towel,

now blast on full power for 10 seconds, turn over and give it 10 more. you should now unwrap it and check (judge by the weight and texture), if it needs more just do in 5 second bursts. this method will get you nice even dried bud without damaging precious trichs. 

what happens is that the steam that comes off the bud is being contained in the air between the bud and towel. the microwaves excite the water in the steam as well as the water in the bud (and also the water absorbed by the towel). this results in the microwave energy being more evenly diffused, which prevents the hot-spots that cause some bits to be crispy (and even burnt) whilst other bits are still wet.


----------



## GrowTech (Nov 21, 2008)

What other methods of quick drying have you tried?


----------



## grow space (Nov 21, 2008)

yes-i have also tried microwave drying-it works


----------



## Kushcrosser (Nov 21, 2008)

I just stick a bud on top of my light, and flip it over a few times. Its alot better than miccrowavin it, and still has a good taste.


----------



## emmpey (Nov 21, 2008)

i tried most methods, including over lights, chopping it up etc. but for speed you cant beat a microwave, problem i had was that it would occasionally burn my bud and dry uneven. obviously i would recommend being patient and letting your bud finish properly, dry and cure etc. but sometimes you just gotta have a smoke right?


----------



## drifter1978 (Nov 21, 2008)

it ruins it in the microwave.try a pot of water with a plate on top to cover the pot and place your weed on plate and the cover plate with a lid and bring to a simmer and remember to check water level every now and then you dont want to boil away the water


----------



## Grade (Nov 21, 2008)

take your time, no need to quick dry buds now is there?? i mean you spend all that time growing whats an extra month gonna harm? but i guess if you gotta have a smoke...... personally id prefer to spend an hour hunting down a dealer and wait for my stash to dry properly.
Grade


----------



## Squarepusher45 (Nov 28, 2008)

Dosen't that affect the chemical change, supposedly it takes time for the chemical transformation to take place, can that be done in 20 to 30 seconds?


----------



## Landragon (Nov 29, 2008)

I used to microwave it when I was a noob, if I had no weed. I used a method similar to the op's and had it down pat for little nugs. I never once experienced a deeply nuanced and well developed high from the method though. It was a short lasting head high no matter what strain. Everything tasted the same as well. Like candied "green". Under a loupe, trichomes seemed undamaged unless you cooked it. It will continue to evapoate off water for 30-90 seconds after coming out. I suggest a rest period between short bursts of full power. Do not do this to buds without well flushing and donnot put in excess stem as this can lead to fires. I, in no good conscience, can recommend this method though. Chopping up and putting on a pie plate on a mild heat source (ballast) gets you there in a couple or few hours, as will the dry ice method. All these methods leave a harsh, green tasting, hot burning end product.


----------



## runaway30678 (Dec 1, 2008)

i would never do the micro dry again.. it smelled funky tasted funky.. id rather just go spend 50 bucks on a sack and wait it out... wow i never thought id say that lol but after smoking smooth well cured bud.. its deff worth the wait and not to rush it...


----------



## carcass91 (Dec 1, 2008)

So, how long does drying and curing in the normal way take anyways?


----------



## ltz40055 (Dec 2, 2008)

3-7 weeks if not longer . the longer you take drying and curing your bud the better it will be .......


----------



## Armadillo Slim (Dec 2, 2008)

If your going to dry it in the microwave then smoke it in a bong so that some of the harshness is removed.


----------



## carcass91 (Dec 2, 2008)

So, better drying naturally right?
or temme if it makes no difference if i dry it in a microwave?


----------



## Grade (Dec 2, 2008)

carcass91 said:


> So, better drying naturally right?
> or temme if it makes no difference if i dry it in a microwave?


it makes a big difference, proper drying and curing is the final process of getting good bud.

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/120624-want-bag-appeal-curing-matters.html check this thread all wil be explained!
Grade


----------

